# Please Help



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have rehomed a cat whilst in a shared house and it turns out that one of my housemates is allergic to her. I am moving to a new house in 8 weeks, where having her will not be a problem, but until then, I really need someone to look after her for me.

Her name is Lola and she is a beautiful kitty who last week had a run in with another animal and lost half of her tail. She is 8 months old and has a wonderful temperament.

We are located in Preston, Lancashire and I would pay for her upkeep aswell as food etc if someone was willing to help out. A cattery is just too expensive to house her for 8 weeks so I am really hoping somebody will be really kind and help me out on the understanding that it would only be for 8 weeks. 

Thanks for reading.
Cheryl


----------



## Diane_Lancs (Feb 28, 2009)

I would have been glad to help (we live in Blackpool) but I am expecting a litter of kittens any moment and not sure how mum cat will react. I'll have a think whether I know anyone else who is local.

If the cat is going to be kept indoors for the 8 weeks could you not just limit her to one or two rooms in the house where your housemate won't go?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help Diane. 

I suggested limiting her to my bedroom however the rest of my housemates have all jumped on the bandwagon and started saying that my allergic housemate will "die" if the cat is in the house etc. 

I couldn't believe it...we talked about it today and everyone said it was ok until we got her home and there was a big "hoo haa" as 1 housemate announced he was allergic to cats...

Anyway, if you could ask around, it would be fantastic as I really need to have her in a foster home by tomorrow night. It really upsets me...she is beautiful and I feel really mean having to do this but I know that in 8 weeks she will be back with me in our new home!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww i hope you find someone that can take her for that short time. 
I would but i live too far and have a housefull already.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Bump Please!


----------

